# What is the Least Expensive..........



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I want to have the capability to reload .38 Super. I see the hand load kits where the whole set-up is three small tools that fit in a box about 4" by 6". I don't care if it takes ten minutes to load one shell, but I want quality shells. What is the minimalist set-up that I need to load quality .38 Super shells. I have zero experience, and I'll be shooting them in a mint original Series 70 Colt, (with original barrel. I understand an upgrade to a Bar-Sto barrel is best).


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Start by buying the Lyman Reloading manual (I think it's the 49th edition). You will get a lot of information and much input to help you decide on equipment. The reloading kit you refer to is a manual reloader. In addition, you will need at least powder measurers, Everything elswe qould be optional but vital to producing quality rounds in anything resembling a reasonable period of time.

Many people recommend starting with a single stage press, but I started with a progressive press and never regretted it. I understand you can go with something like a Lee kit for not a lot of money, but I never cared for Lee, so I don't know any of the particulars. I started with Dillon (and still use my original press from 20 years ago) and am quite happy with it.

Realistically, I think you should plan on spendinng up to about $500 for a good, basic, set-up, if you plan to go with a progressive outfit. I am sure others will be along to give their input on a basic, single stage set-up.

Good luck, it's fun to build your own rounds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I second the motion for the Lyman manual. I've used mine for years (occasionally buying the newest edition).
I have other manuals, but the Lyman has always gotten the most use.

I suggest that the inexpensive Lee kit to which you refer is incapable of loading high-quality ammunition.
It will produce acceptable practice ammunition, but at a terrible expense in your time.

The main questions that you have to ask yourself are:
• How many rounds will I reload for each range session (or each week, or month, or whatever)?
• How much of my own time am I willing to invest in making those rounds?

If you are serious about learning, and then maintaining, good-quality pistol-shooting skills, I suggest that you will be shooting about 100 rounds per week.
Using a really good progressive press, like a Dillon, that is about one hour's work.
Using a really good single-stage press, that's less than three hours' work.
Using the inexpensive Lee kit, it's about four hours' work for a low-quality result.

Judging by what you wrote, I suggest that you buy a really good-quality, single-stage press, and a set of dies which includes a carbide sizer.
You will also need a taper-crimp die, since even .38 Super cartridges should probably not be roll-crimped.
You need a high-quality powder measure made for pistol-size loads.
Both the press and the powder measure should be permanently mounted on a workbench or sturdy, immobile stand.

A separate, hand-held priming tool will be more useful than one mounted on a single-stage press.
A hand-held case chamfering tool is necessary, as is a primer-pocket reamer (used mostly as a cleaning device).
You need some means of cleaning fired cases. Most of us use a tumbler, and some of them are surprisingly inexpensive.
A powder scale may be useful, to check the load that the measure throws, but it is not absolutely necessary if you are not using near-maximum-pressure loads.

I agree that an expenditure of about $500.00 seems about right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazon.com : Lyman 49th Edition Reloading Handbook : Gunsmithing Tools And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors

$17.97


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And to think I gave all of my reloading equipment away in 1998. I had a single stage RCBS press, tungsten carbide sizing dies for .38/.357 and .44/.44 Magnum, a scale, powder measure and trickler, basically everything Steve wrote about except the tumbler for cleaning (did that by hand). Plus a hand-built heavy and sturdy table on which things were stored and bolted.

And the guy to whom I gave it, sold it several years later. Go figure.


----------

